# hardline water purification



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

A friend of mine has a water purification business, in fact I met him after he installed the filtration system at my buddies Bosleys in poco for the fish wall.

What this guy does is install fixed equipment to purify your water in any way you want. He can make your tap water drinkable, up the ph, take out specific trace elements of... Anything!

So I got thinking after seeing what this guy has to offer, asked him about the job, and realized that he can install a heavy duty hard line filtration system for any kind of fish tank out there.

He can make water changes as easy as opening and closing a valve, no more having to use prime, or aquasafe or watever you use, the water coming out of the tap he has prepared is 100% fish friendly. He might even be able to make the entire setup automated, I'm not sure.

Obviously this kind of setup is more catered towards many fish tanks in one place, or a huge tank. This is some serious filtration, he can link all your tanks into one giant filtering machine. 

He showed me one of the filters he uses at a water bottling plant. The thing was a 6' tall, two feet across cylinder with a pump/computer/timer on top that every once in a while would self clean the media inside!!! Keep in mind that's for a water bottling plant who goes through thousands of gallons of water every day, he could definitely scale it down to your needs. Whatever kind of water filtration/purification you want, he can give you.

I don't know what the going rate of any of this is, but I would assume it would change depending on what exactly you want.

It doesn't even have to be for fish, he can make your tap water perfectly safe to drink, or, as I said before, raise the ph. There has been studies that show innumerable benefits to the human body by keeping it at a ph over 7. One huge example is that cancer can't live in a high ph environment.

If you're interested in any of it, let me know, I can refer you to him.

P.s. bob, if you're reading this, imagine not having to sacrifice all that time every week for water changes... Just a flip of the switch and the system does all the work.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

My friend who is in pharmacy told me this.
There's just not enough proof to show any effect on the human body to drink water above pH 7. The pH of stomach acid is 1-2. Its a difference of 10^6. It will make no significant difference. Your body is a natural buffer and it will eventually reach homeostasis. 
He also mentioned this might be a pyramid scam so be aware. The systems cost a massive ton of cash. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Now. My opinion. 
If you have a monster tank. The only things that are harmful for the fish in the city water is chlorine and chloramine. There are already different types of carbon that will deal with these chemicals. 
Reverse osmosis also does a great job keeping the harmful Bacteria out. 
De ionization will also do the same. 
Most ro di systems are already able to do 100+gpd. With yearly media replacements which will only cost 70-80 dollars. Equivalent to my monthly phone bill. 
Now... The self cleaning of the media. That part worries me. Mechanical cleaning can only keep the mechanical filter portion clean. There's no membranes either. So the self cleaning part, just guessing here, would just be just as pointless as me taking out my ro membrane and rinsing and scrubbing it (don't do this cause you will damage the membrane).

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

To increase ph you can probably just add inline a small canister of limestone or something before the tap I think.
I think it would be cool if an automatic system is built with aged water of constant parameters so water can be changed daily for discus automatically.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not so sure this really qualifies as a misc classified ad as it seems more like a business ad. I have moved it to the yellow pages section for the time being


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

In regards to the self cleaning part - the filter backwashes and drains into a separate outlet. The media inside the filter is loose, think of it as something like a fluidized sand filter when it's cleaning itself. When it's in filter mode the water runs the opposite way, pressing the media downwards.

Keep in mind guys that the filter I described is only one in his vast repertoire of different filters. The system he installed at Bosleys in poco makes tap water safe for fish, and water changes a breeze. All kurtis has to do is turn a valve, and his tanks fill up. And in case anybody is wondering, yes, the media must be changed every once in a while.

But I really can't answer your questions, I only know what he told me. If you have and doubts or concerns please contact him yourself.

P.s. he also told me that carbon does NOT leach back into the water after its filled up with whatever it's filtering out. However, a resin based filter media will, like a phosphate remover.


----------

